# Passing a phone charger...



## iBaman (Oct 25, 2011)

So day before yesterday, SO woke me up to a giant cup of hot cocoa, leaving Sheldon downstairs for not even 5 minutes (which he's usually ok with)...WEEELLLLLL...he decided to eat a few inches (I think maybe 3 or 4...) of my phone charger. Now he's having a hard time pooping, and it's all wet and slimy, he's going about every 10 minutes to an hour, and it's VERY small amounts...He hasn't thrown up, his stomach isn't tight, and he's acting perfectly normal besides this (his usual starving, playful, obnoxious self). Is there anything I can feed him to help this cord pass?? If he doesn't pass soon, It's a trip to the vet....I'd reallllyyy like to avoid that though.....


----------



## MountainGSDs (Jul 25, 2011)

2 days get him to the vet and not tomorrow. A blockage could kill him and even though soft stuff can pass bowel lining lacking blood flow could be dieing or ripping. If it rips you could be looking at sepsis.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Vet. 

AND - if it starts to come out DO NOT pull it. It could be wrapped around something if the cord is involved.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

the problem with anything "string like" is it can catch in one part of the intestines and then continue to try to pass with the dog trying to poop. When that happens, the intestines will pull together and accordian into a blockage. Very serious and if you wait until he is not feeling good, then you can have intestines that have died off and then you have a HUGE emergency.
Vet immediately


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I agree you should take him to the vets after two days of having obvious problems. GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Good luck with Sheldon, hope that he is ok.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Any updates on Sheldon?


----------



## iBaman (Oct 25, 2011)

He passed it on his own this morning. We have no E-vets or anything (I live in a VERY small town), so we were going to take him this morning. Let him out before we headed over, and he passed it xP So gross. Time to up the walks, I guess, so he'll stop eating everything. (have I told you lately that I hate puppies? =P)


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

I had a very strict rule that my pup was never left unwatched when he was super young. If I couldn't watch him, he was in his crate. He never chewed or ate anything that he wasn't supposed to. Puppies don't understand that certain things will harm them if eaten, it is our duty to be vigilant and protect them.

Happy he passed it!


----------



## iBaman (Oct 25, 2011)

Lmao, he's 7 months, and hadn't chewed anything in AGES. We usually let him stay downstairs by himself for a few minutes at a time, and have never had any problems until that. Extended periods of time, he's crated.

Next day he got my printer cord (he didn't get to eat that one, just chewed it a little), and then today he got the george formen grill spatula......Maybe he's finishing teething? idk. It's super duper frustrating though that he all of a sudden started eating everything again...


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

iBaman said:


> He passed it on his own this morning. We have no E-vets or anything (I live in a VERY small town), so we were going to take him this morning. Let him out before we headed over, and he passed it xP So gross. Time to up the walks, I guess, so he'll stop eating everything. (have I told you lately that I hate puppies? =P)


That's good news. It's amazing the stuff my puppies have "passed". 

Sounds like it's time to pick up stuff around the house.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

He's at the age for secondary teething...the good news it doesn't last as long as the first stage....the bad news...it can be much more destructive as the teeth are bigger!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I thought he was "walking by it"... 

So glad he got it out!!


----------



## iBaman (Oct 25, 2011)

BlackPuppy said:


> That's good news. It's amazing the stuff my puppies have "passed".
> 
> Sounds like it's time to pick up stuff around the house.


Lmao, the spatula was on the counter! that's the first time he's ever gotten anything off xP He's passed everything from a piece of his leash (he was WEARING IT when he chewed through it!! Watch your pups while tethered!) to rocks...oi vey, he's going to be the death of me!



GSDAlphaMom said:


> He's at the age for secondary teething...the good news it doesn't last as long as the first stage....the bad news...it can be much more destructive as the teeth are bigger!


Thank God...I don't know how much more I could handle...maybe his ear will finally come up!! (hah, hopes are low on that one. need to find breathe-rite strips). I'm never getting a puppy ever again...he's my first and last xP


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

Just for your own information, you have 7 vets listed in Cedar City. 
I live in a town without a stop light or anything, and we don't have Emergency vet clinics, but all the vets have 24/7 on call emergency visits if needed.
You need to be prepared in case something happens outside of regular office hours. You need to know who to call, this time you were lucky, next time it might not be a wait and see kind of thing.


----------



## iBaman (Oct 25, 2011)

I know how many vets we have. i also know which ones are good to go to, and which are more concerned about their paycheck. I've lived here most of my life. I called the vet today, just to ask what she would have done, and she said if he isn't vomiting, lethargic and he's eating, that he'll probably pass it on his own, and she would have told us to wait it out anyways...


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

okay, glad you have one to trust. I just noticed you had said no Evets, so commented about how many in your city. Lots of towns don't have E vets, mine doesn't, but my vet has night call to their home so if there is an emergency, I can go there. Personally I would prefer my own vet, not an Evet who might not even know my dog. Guess I am lucky


----------

